# Beginner to surf fishing..



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Just got on this forums and i love it! I'm as new to the forums as i am to surf fishing i have seen my uncle do it but i've never done it . I've done a ton of research on it in the past week or so and i think i have an idea. Should i use a double dropper rig with sand fleas on it? is that good for catching reds and pompano? Any tips are welcome! I'm very open to anything please comment! Thanks! (P.S. our house is litterally right by the terqoise place in OB. And if you"re wondering from my other post about the Ono house that is my grandmothers) just FYI


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

marlinhunter said:


> Just got on this forums and i love it! I'm as new to the forums as i am to surf fishing i have seen my uncle do it but i've never done it . I've done a ton of research on it in the past week or so and i think i have an idea. Should i use a double dropper rig with sand fleas on it? is that good for catching reds and pompano? Any tips are welcome! I'm very open to anything please comment! Thanks! (P.S. our house is litterally right by the terqoise place in OB. And if you"re wondering from my other post about the Ono house that is my grandmothers) just FYI


Fishbites shrimp


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

johnf said:


> Fishbites shrimp


Will the walmart have them?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/FISH-POMPANO.html


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

squirrel said:


> Will the walmart have them?


After an exhaustive 7 second google search. 

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...query=fishbites&Find=Find&search_constraint=0

Can't guarentee they will have them at the store you visit, but it does appear they carry them. The one in Orange Beach shows them in stock.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

johnf said:


> After an exhaustive 7 second google search.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...query=fishbites&Find=Find&search_constraint=0
> 
> Can't guarentee they will have them at the store you visit, but it does appear they carry them. The one in Orange Beach shows them in stock.


Guess I deserved that...Thank you sir.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

squirrel said:


> Guess I deserved that...Thank you sir.


No big deal man, sometimes the simplest solution is the one that iludes us the most.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

johnf said:


> Fishbites shrimp


thanks


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

A couple of other pointers: I would use pyramid weights to keep your bait from washing up. 1-2oz for calmer conditions and 3-4oz for the rougher stuff. I would also use a #1 or 1/0 hook. The smaller #4 and #6 hooks will work for the pompano, but a red or jack will give those smaller hooks trouble, that's if you can get one hooked on them.

If you can cast a longer leader, you may even want to try a triple dropper loop. Floats and beads work good threaded on the loops above the hooks. :brows:

Mike


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Penn720 said:


> A couple of other pointers: I would use pyramid weights to keep your bait from washing up. 1-2oz for calmer conditions and 3-4oz for the rougher stuff. I would also use a #1 or 1/0 hook. The smaller #4 and #6 hooks will work for the pompano, but a red or jack will give those smaller hooks trouble, that's if you can get one hooked on them.
> 
> If you can cast a longer leader, you may even want to try a triple dropper loop. Floats and beads work good threaded on the loops above the hooks. :brows:
> 
> Mike


Thank I will try that!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Besides sand fleas, live shrimp and fish bites, you can get fresh dead shrimp and peel it. That is always a last resort for me tho, cause I usually get catfish on them (I must be peeling mine wrong, lol)


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Watch the 311 Pope videos on You Tube.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

steelhead said:


> Watch the 311 Pope videos on You Tube.


+1 I study all of them.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

steelhead said:


> Watch the 311 Pope videos on You Tube.


Thanks i will watch it!


----------

